# safari room



## plummit

hiya, just spent two hours trying to join M.H.F. not very good on the putor. I have a Hobby 600 which i have fitted an omnistor awning which is 3.5 metres in length. I would like to buy a safari room which is advertised on ebay, it is 3metres long, never seen one in one in place,would it fit. thanks. plummit.


----------



## philoaks

Short answer is no. 

Safari rooms consist of 2 side panels and a front panel. Whilst the sides many fit ok then the front would be 0.5m short.

Other consideration is the height of your awning off the floor. Fiamma safari rooms come in different sizes to suit different awning heights so it's important to make sure it will fit your van before you commit.

Good luck in your search.

Just an example of what I mean http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/fiamma-privacy-room-safari-enclosure.html


----------



## rugbyken

just a word of caution many people as i did when they first buy a motorhome regard a safari room as a must [shades of caravaning days] but after using the van as a tourer find that the safari room is unused that is why there are so many second hand ones "used once" of course you may be needing it to sleep additional people but if not there are other options because a safari room is extremely heavy can take 20% of your payload, enclosures like the net ones from lilypad leisure etc and our own jesport are much more convenient ,


----------



## Bobmarley3

Evening Plummit. We too have a Hobby 600 and a 3.5m Omnistor awning. And we're toying with the idea of a privacy room simply to give us more room (and stop us tripping over the dogs all the time!!)
It would be appreciated if you let us know how you get on.
MrsBob


----------



## Jezport

rugbyken said:


> just a word of caution many people as i did when they first buy a motorhome regard a safari room as a must [shades of caravaning days] but after using the van as a tourer find that the safari room is unused that is why there are so many second hand ones "used once" of course you may be needing it to sleep additional people but if not there are other options because a safari room is extremely heavy can take 20% of your payload, enclosures like the net ones from lilypad leisure etc and our own jesport are much more convenient ,


I bought a safari room and after using it once I got rid of it. It weighed a ton took loads of space and took too long to fit. I couldn't find an option on the market that did what I wanted so I designed one myself. You can take a look at yhem on my website, you're welcome to give me a bell if you need any advice.


----------



## plummit

thanks Phil. i have got an old hobby 600, and the heigth against the van is2 metres which is low against most vans.I looked on youtube at fitting a safari room. There are plastic blocks which are screwed to either end of the omnistor,but I wondering if one block could be brought in half a metre to take the top bar on the safari room ,so the canopy of the awning overlaps half a metre.cheers.


----------



## Jezport

plummit said:


> thanks Phil. i have got an old hobby 600, and the heigth against the van is2 metres which is low against most vans.I looked on youtube at fitting a safari room. There are plastic blocks which are screwed to either end of the omnistor,but I wondering if one block could be brought in half a metre to take the top bar on the safari room ,so the canopy of the awning overlaps half a metre.cheers.


That is low. I can make rooms any size. Fiamma and omnistor don't do them yo fit your height.


----------



## Senator

Hi Plummit

Sorry for plugging my own advert, but it is for a 3.5m Safari Residence which might be of interest to you?

Follow this link....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/accessories-for-sale/p1355-omnistor-safari-residence.html

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## lucylocket

plummit said:


> hiya, just spent two hours trying to join M.H.F. not very good on the putor. I have a Hobby 600 which i have fitted an omnistor awning which is 3.5 metres in length. I would like to buy a safari room which is advertised on ebay, it is 3metres long, never seen one in one in place,would it fit. thanks. plummit.


I wouldn't as I think thats why there are so many going 2nd hand. Cost a fortune & very heavy. Then there's the wind


----------



## bubble63

> I wouldn't as I think thats why there are so many going 2nd hand. Cost a fortune & very heavy. Then there's the wind


I beg to differ, awning are fantastic in the right place.

I have both wind blockers and safari room

for a weekend wind blocker, for a week or more safari room

for overnight nothing

for wind blocker also read jezport sides as they are similar

wind, well safari rooms are top quality , hence heavey, not sure which would blow away first.

horses for courses!!!

wife takes the kids to the coast for 4 weeks in the summer holidays , safari room

weekend sailing nothing

motor home show wind blocker

yes it's heavey but the poles take the wind blockers sides so I only carry the awning as needed

regds Neill


----------



## Philippft

I agree with Bubble63.
My first awning was ripped to shreds in a strong wind when my wife and I were out walking.
We purchased an Omnistore awning and they are not cheap! Mine cost nearly a grand.
The reason I bought it was because it was the best on the market (IMO) and met my needs. When we overwintered in Spain a couple of years ago, almost everybody had an awning which gave us the oppertunity to do some great research with user's as there were so many makes and models and from different countries.
The extra room was essential for most users as they would use it during the heat of the day and early evening and to socialize too.
The most reliable, sturdy and long lasting was the Omnistore. Once erected it was there for the duration and required little to no maintenance. Many others sufferd damage or simple not man enough in strong winds and heavy downpours but these are top quality awnings and built to last.
I'm aware the Windblockers are very popular at the moment and they do the job they are designed for. lightweight but only suitable in certain conditions. My Omnistore is a windblocker, rainblocker, and all weather room.
Like Bubble 63 we find it great when we need more space or accommodating Granchildren and dog.


----------



## lucylocket

*Safari room*

Don't bother they are too heavy and just look at how many are for sale on ebay, we have a drive away pod by Kappa (brilliant) we zip it into the omnistor & just slide it out if we fill up the gas. Bikes, table,
chairs, Good ideas twin tub perfect for long timing


----------



## bubble63

*Re: Safari room*



lucylocket said:


> Don't bother they are too heavy and just look at how many are for sale on ebay, we have a drive away pod by Kappa (brilliant) we zip it into the omnistor & just slide it out if we fill up the gas. Bikes, table,
> chairs, Good ideas twin tub perfect for long timing


they are quality item , designed for lengthy service, the are not great at weekends, but are fabulous for longer stays.

again this year the wife and kids have been at the coast for five weeks, omnistore up, and it was fantastic.

its horses for courses,

a flimsey nylon awning would have been no good, and i agree carrying an omnistor for a weekend is a chore

neill


----------

